# Moving to Austin Tx



## Starsarethebest9 (Nov 5, 2021)

So I am going to be moving sometime after the first of the year to the Austin area and I would look for things to do in the area. Please let me know if you have any recommendations on what to do. I am looking to live in the city of Buda.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Horse things? Outdoors things? Bars and clubs?


----------



## Starsarethebest9 (Nov 5, 2021)

ACinATX said:


> Horse things? Outdoors things? Bars and clubs?


Horse things.


----------



## snowberry (Nov 2, 2021)

Starsarethebest9 said:


> Horse things.


Do you own a horse or will you need the place to provide horses?


----------



## Starsarethebest9 (Nov 5, 2021)

snowberry said:


> Do you own a horse or will you need the place to provide horses?


Place will need to have lesson horses. I am a 33 year old male


----------



## snowberry (Nov 2, 2021)

Starsarethebest9 said:


> Place will need to have lesson horses. I am a 33 year old male


 The Sorting Pen provides horses for an extra fee but it’s a great place to do cow sorting sessions. Based on your last post it seems like you’re not super experienced so maybe the sorting pen is later on if you want. Maverick horse riding does trail riding or lessons, though I’ve not rode with them yet. If you have Facebook the central Texas horses and tack group is a great place to do a post to find trainers or barns that do lessons.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I've ridden with Maverick and can recommend them.


----------

